

Export Your Bitcoins to a Paper Wallet Using Coinbase - barmstrong
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/51573799308/use-coinbase-to-export-your-bitcoins-to-a-paper-wallet

======
aboyandhisdog
Cool ease of use, but trusting a third party seems to defeat the purpose of a
paper wallet to begin with.

~~~
barmstrong
The keys for the paper wallet are not stored on Coinbase.

------
gwillen
If you want to put your Bitcoins in a paper wallet, check out Armory instead.
No third parties needed.

